# Spezielle Fischkunde online üben?



## Heintje (3. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin!!!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Fachgebiet "Spezielle Fischkunde" online zu üben. Habe mich schon durch diverse Foren gearbeitet aber bisher nicht wirklich Brauchbares gefunden. Denke das man online etwas besser üben kann. 

MfG

Heintje #h


----------



## Angler25 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde online üben?*

Verswuchs mal bei Heintgestrainer.de
Musst aber bezahlen. 3 Monate 12.50 Euro
Hab ich gemacht und hab bestanden.
Viel Spaß


----------



## cab678 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde online üben?*

Hallo

Du kannst bei Blinker.de die komplette Prüfung üben oder die Gebiete einzeln
Mußt dich nur bei denen anmelden dafür


http://blinker.de/service/fischerpruefung/index.php

Viel Spaß


----------

